# Yahoo Website Builder



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone else uses Yahoo Website Builder? I have had my site with Yahoo Sitebuilder for 20 years without a problem, until now. Yahoo stopped supporting Sitebuilder and gave users the choice of the new Website Builder or Wordpress. They didn't give us much time to move and I couldn't get my head around Wordpress so went with Website Builder which was fine until now, easy to use and I was able to re-build my website and am really happy with it.

Until early this week when nothing happens when I press the publish button. I need to publish my site pretty much every day, so it is seriously affecting my work. I keep calling their help centre and they just do nothing, they tell me they have escalated my problem and will have a solution "within 24-48 hours", but two days later, still nothing, then 2 more days, nothing. I spent all day on Saturday on the phone to them (international call, I am in Australia) and refused to hang up until they put me on to a supervisor who again was unable to help me, only promising to email the escalation team and have a reply by today, but of course, so far today there is no email or fix.

Does anyone have any suggestions or have come across this problem themselves? I can call them again but I'm sure they will just fob me off once more and they will promise a fix that won't come. How long should I reasonably wait before I give up and go elsewhere? My site is large and it seriously took me almost 2 months to re-build in in Feb/Mar, I really don't want to have to start doing it all over again somewhere else, but maybe it's my only option?
Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you sure yahoo sitebuilder is no longer supported. From what I can tell, it looked like they only added additional ways to build sites.


----------



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

sobeit said:


> are you sure yahoo sitebuilder is no longer supported. From what I can tell, it looked like they only added additional ways to build sites.


Yes, this is what it says.....
Now is the time to get a modern website.
After March 31, 2021 websites built using SiteBuilder will no longer be editable or supported.
At Yahoo Small Business we are committed to giving business owners the best experiences possible. Websites built using the SiteBuilder tool are unable to deliver the best results for business owners. We have made the difficult decision of ending support for SiteBuilder to focus on our other website tools to keep your business looking good online. Creating a new website can be daunting, so we have put together a number of solutions to help you get a new website built quickly and easily.

*SiteBuilder websites will no longer be supported or able to be updated as of March 31, 2021.*


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I looked at a lot of pages and did not run across that. Thanks for the info. Are you getting any type of error messages when you try to publish?


----------



## CLLL (Jul 13, 2021)

Did you ever have any luck with this? I had the same issue a few months ago, signed on with chat and then it miraculously worked while I was on with them. I just tried to do a new update (I don't have to update mine often) and it's doing the same thing. So frustrating.



reelyjiggy said:


> Hi, Just wondering if anyone else uses Yahoo Website Builder? I have had my site with Yahoo Sitebuilder for 20 years without a problem, until now. Yahoo stopped supporting Sitebuilder and gave users the choice of the new Website Builder or Wordpress. They didn't give us much time to move and I couldn't get my head around Wordpress so went with Website Builder which was fine until now, easy to use and I was able to re-build my website and am really happy with it.
> 
> Until early this week when nothing happens when I press the publish button. I need to publish my site pretty much every day, so it is seriously affecting my work. I keep calling their help centre and they just do nothing, they tell me they have escalated my problem and will have a solution "within 24-48 hours", but two days later, still nothing, then 2 more days, nothing. I spent all day on Saturday on the phone to them (international call, I am in Australia) and refused to hang up until they put me on to a supervisor who again was unable to help me, only promising to email the escalation team and have a reply by today, but of course, so far today there is no email or fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## reelyjiggy (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi, No it was hopeless and I gave up with them. I am sure they never "escalated" anything as every time I called it was the same story and nothing was done, so after weeks of trying I gave up and started re-building my site on Wix and am now happy and can publish my site without any trouble! After I got the hang of the Wix site builder, which didn't take long, I was able to get my site back up and it actually has more features than my old site, so I am happy.
I built the site using their free service and when I was ready to go live and publish, I just waited for one of their regular half price deals (they email them to you often) and transferred my domain over to Wix which took about 48 hours and I was good to go. 
The only thing that was different is that my email address with my domain name is not included free with Wix as it is with Yahoo, but you can still have it and just pay a bit extra. It's worth paying more to not have to ever deal with Yahoo again!


----------



## gabrielsgoldenretrie (12 mo ago)

reelyjiggy said:


> Hi, Just wondering if anyone else uses Yahoo Website Builder? I have had my site with Yahoo Sitebuilder for 20 years without a problem, until now. Yahoo stopped supporting Sitebuilder and gave users the choice of the new Website Builder or Wordpress. They didn't give us much time to move and I couldn't get my head around Wordpress so went with Website Builder which was fine until now, easy to use and I was able to re-build my website and am really happy with it.
> 
> Until early this week when nothing happens when I press the publish button. I need to publish my site pretty much every day, so it is seriously affecting my work. I keep calling their help centre and they just do nothing, they tell me they have escalated my problem and will have a solution "within 24-48 hours", but two days later, still nothing, then 2 more days, nothing. I spent all day on Saturday on the phone to them (international call, I am in Australia) and refused to hang up until they put me on to a supervisor who again was unable to help me, only promising to email the escalation team and have a reply by today, but of course, so far today there is no email or fix.
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat! It really irritates me. I do not want to become a website builder! I just want to do my own! Did you find anything out?


----------

